# PC 400-600€ Gaming



## Rapolution (29. Dezember 2012)

*PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Hallo, ich möchte mir im folgendem Jahr einen neuen Gaming PC kaufen. Da ich mich aber nicht so gut auskenne, wollte ich euch mal fragen, was ihr denn so wählen würdet? Ich habe einen 1920x1080 Bildschirm, auf dem PC sollen dann alle neuen Spiele laufen, ich werde dann hauptsächlich GTA (V) spielen. Ich brauche nur den kompletten rechner ohne zubehör, also brauche ich alles ausser lautsprecher, bildschirm, tastatur und maus. Mein alter rechner wird danach nicht mehr benötigt. Den PC kann ich dann selber zusammenbauen. Hauptsache er ist gut und billig, meinen jetzigen PC habe ich auch selbst zusammengebaut. Der neue PC soll nicht übertaktet werden. Ich möchte gerne 1 TB Speicher und mind. 8gb Ram haben.
Ich hoffe das ihr mir gute Beispiele zeigen könnt, damit ich schon bald wieder Spiele mit viel spaß spielen kann.
Vielen dank schonmal und ich hoffe das nichts fehlt 
P.S. Betriebssystem brauche ich nicht, ich habe bereits Windows 8 Pro

Edit: Hallo, da ich mir in 1 Monat einen neuen PC holen möchte und ich bereits nach guten Komponenten suche (da ich ihn vlt. schon in 2-3 wochen kaufe), bin ich auf die AMD Sapphire radeon HD 7950 Boost, 3GB GDDR5 gestoßen. Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob die Grafikkarte gut genug ist, um: GTA 4 mit Icenhancer auf extrem zu spielen mit weiteren eingefügten Autos und maps (deswegen 3 GB). 
Hier ist der Link zu der Grafikkarte: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB...0ECC7186F.www2
Was bedeutet das "Boost" eigentlich?


----------



## minicoopers (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Hey,

kannst Du noch etwas aus dem alten Rechner verwenden? Festplatte oder Laufwerk? dann würde mehr Geld für den Rest bleiben 
600€ sind nicht viel aber man könnte es in etwa so machen 

CPU Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220)
RAM Corsair ValueSelect DIMM  8GB PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-30 (DDR3-1600) (CMV8GX3M1A1600C11)
Grafikkarte Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R787OC-2GD)
Mainboard ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
Netzteil be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180)
Gehäuse http://geizhals.at/de/736663
Festplatte Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
Laufwerk LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)


----------



## Rapolution (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Also Festplatte auf jeden Fall nicht, 160 gb sind viel zu wenig aber ich habe ein 16 faches laufwerk, das ist aber auch schon wieder 4 jahre oder so alt, aber das geht noch, das könnt ich wiederverwenden, sonst eigentlich nichts

Danke für deine schnelle liste und antwort, ich werde es mir in ca. 10 minuten oder so angucken, da ich zur zeit kein internet habe, nur mein handy internet und das ist sehr langsam...

So, habe mir das mal angeschaut und habe eine frage zur graka, ist radeon gut? ich habe bisher immer gutes von nvidia gehört und habe auch eine.


----------



## minicoopers (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ok man könnte das Laufwerk dann tehoretisch wenn es über einen SATA-Anschluss verfügt weiterverwenden 
Mein Vorschlag für ~600€ habe ich in Post 2 geschrieben


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Die Zusammenstellung von minicoopers ist prima  Würde ich genau so kaufen, ggf. noch vorne einen 2. Lüfter für's Shinobi basteln: Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm


----------



## Rapolution (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Sieht ja ganz gut aus, aber noch was: "Achtung! Zur Nutzung von PCIe 3.0 wird eine Ivy Bridge CPU benötigt!" haste das beachtet gehabt? ich weiss nicht ob das wichtig ist


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Es gibt im Moment keine Grafikkarte, die spürbar von PCI 3.0 profitiert- Der i3-3220 ist zwar eine IvyBridge CPU, unterstützt aber "nur" PCIe 2. Spielt aber in der Praxis keine Rolle.


----------



## minicoopers (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Rapolution schrieb:


> Sieht ja ganz gut aus, aber noch was: "Achtung! Zur Nutzung von PCIe 3.0 wird eine Ivy Bridge CPU benötigt!" haste das beachtet gehabt? ich weiss nicht ob das wichtig ist


 Da ist eine Ivy Bridge CPU dabei 

@ Softy: Gut zu wissen  Wusste ich vorher auch noch nicht 

Edit: Zu langsam


----------



## Rapolution (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Da hätt ich noch eine frage: wie viele jahre könnt ich damit neue spiele in höchster grafik spielen?


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Das kann Dir wohl keiner sagen, aber 2 Jahre oder so wirst Du schon gut damit spielen können.

Etwas "zukunftssicherer" wäre sicherlich der i5-3470, aber der würde das Budget sprengen.


----------



## Rapolution (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

wie teuer ist der etwa?


----------



## minicoopers (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Das wären dann noch mal ~60€ mehr


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rapolution (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

danke, und wie lange wäre dann der pc, ich sag ma, aktuell?


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Bitte (auch im Namen von minicoopers )


----------



## Rapolution (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ihr kennt euch ja echt gut aus, da wäre jetzt nurnoch 1 frage glaub ich, ist radeon (grafikkarte) eine gute marke? Ich habe bisher nvidia verwendet und auch gute erfahrungen damit


----------



## minicoopers (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Softy schrieb:


> Bitte (auch im Namen von minicoopers )


 Danke Softy 

Ja auch die Radeaon Grakas sind nicht schlecht


----------



## Rapolution (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Okay, vielen dank für die schnelle und gute beratung , dann werde ich mal im kommendem jahr wenn ich mal wieder schnelles internet habe, den pc bestellen  

MFG Rapolution


----------



## minicoopers (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Wie hast Du dich jetzt entschieden? Nimmst Du den i3 oder den i5?


----------



## Rapolution (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ich glaub ich nehm den i5


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Gute Entscheidung  Wenn meine Kristallkugel richtig arbeitet (nach dem Firmware Update ), dann reicht die CPU gut für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre aus. Wenn Du in 2 Jahren oder so eine neue, schnellere Grafikkarte einbaust, rennt die Kiste wieder


----------



## Rapolution (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

hää ist die grafikkarte nich voll gut? die kostet doch 200€, meine jetzige habe ich vor 3 jahren gekauft und die kostete 60€ oder 90€, weiss ich nicht genau, und da läuft auch skyrim und gta 4 drauf


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ja, wenn  Du die Settings runterschraubst, hält die HD7870 natürlich auch viel länger.


----------



## Rapolution (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ja also die HD7870 ist ja nur 6€ teurer, meinst du damit, das wenn ich die nehme, ich sie noch länger benutzen kann und trotzdem gute grafik habe? wie lange ca.?


----------



## minicoopers (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Du kannst die HD 7870 schon länger als zwei Jahre nutzen, jedoch wirst Du in ein Paar Jahren die Spiele nicht mehr in den höchsten Settings spielen können  (das ist das was Softy meinte)


----------



## facehugger (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Du kannst die HD 7870 schon länger als zwei Jahre nutzen, jedoch wirst Du in ein Paar Jahren die Spiele nicht mehr in den höchsten Settings spielen können  (das ist das was Softy meinte)


Richtig, es gibt sogar Bildquali-Einstellungen mit denen man eine GTX690/HD7990 in die Knie zwingen kann. Und das sind Multi-GPU-Monster für knapp 1000 Taler! Es kommt also auch immer auf den jeweiligen Anspruch des einzelnen an... Mit der 7870 bist du aktuell vom P/L-Verhältnis sehr gut bedient und wenn sie später mal für deine Bedürfnisse zu langsam sein sollte, tauschst du sie einfach gegen eine schnellere Pixelschleuder aus

Gruß


----------



## Rapolution (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Also wenn ichs richtig verstehe, ist sie um einiges besser und also ist das preis- leistungs verhältnis besser? Also sollte ich die eher nehmen


----------



## minicoopers (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ja mit der HD7870 machst Du ncihts falsch


----------



## Rapolution (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

okay also wäre das wieder eine kleine aber gute veränderung  danke
Also brauche ich 650,68€, dann muss ich wohl noch bis märz ca. warten, aber das wird sich lohnen


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Wenn Du im März erst bestellen willst, melde Dich am besten kurz voher nochmal hier. Denn bis dahin gibt es vielleicht schon die nächste Grafikkarten-Generation von AMD.


----------



## Rapolution (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Okay, werde ich machen, danke für den tipp  Kann aber auch sein das ich mich erst im sommer melde, ich weiss ja nicht genau, wann ich genug geld habe, da ich auch noch geld für'n Führerschein brauche und dann noch geld für spiele für den neuen rechner  

Aber erstmal danke für die gute hilfe, bis hoffentlich im märz/sommer

MFG Rapolution


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ich schreibe dann mal hier weiter und knüpfe an dem anderen thread an: 

Okay sorry, was bedeutet denn das "Boost"?

P.S.: wäre diese hier besser? http://lb.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/55042/Gigabyte+Radeon+HD+7950,+3GB+GDDR5,+PCI-Express.article


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Der Boost legt eine zu hohe Spannung an. Dadurch werden die Karten lauter und heißer.
Die Gigabyte ist gut, die ist auch leise und sie hat keinen Boost


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Okay danke und welche Komponenten soll ich zu der Graka verwenden? Die, die ihr mir am anfang des threads genannt habt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Poste noch einmal die komplette Konfiguration für den letzten Feinschliff.
Außerdem mag ich es nicht zurückzublättern


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Mainboard ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
Netzteil be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180)
Gehäuse BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Festplatte Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
Laufwerk LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
RAM Corsair ValueSelect DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-30 (DDR3-1600) (CMV8GX3M1A1600C11)
CPU Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

das wars glaub ich


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Die Konfiguration sieht gut aus 
Beim Shinobi ist nur ein Lüfter dabei, ich würde noch einen 2. hinzukaufen: Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

okay kostet ja nicht die welt


----------



## facehugger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Beim Ram eher jenen:


Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und Graka guckst du in deinen anderen Thread Gönn dem i5 noch einen besseren Kühler:


EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
die kühlere CPU ist die bessere CPU und für`s Shinobi brauchst du vorne noch einen Luffi:


Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
sonst passts Da war jemand fixxer, ich dafür etwas ausführlicher...

Gruß


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Softy schrieb:


> Das kann Dir wohl keiner sagen, aber 2 Jahre oder so wirst Du schon gut damit spielen können.
> 
> Etwas "zukunftssicherer" wäre sicherlich der i5-3470, aber der würde das Budget sprengen.


 
Dann soll er halt paar Euro mehr drauflegen.


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ähm facehugger, in meinem anderen thread haste eine grafikkarte gepostet, die genau die selbe ist, die ich auch geschrieben habe, nur etwas billiger. und Kühler hat doch eben schon ich888 geschrieben oder ist das wiederrum was anderes? Und die beiden links in der mitte, was sollen die genau ersetzen? Ich bin grad bisschen durcheinander


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Die beiden Teile in der Mitte sind CPU Kühler. Der boxed Kühler ist schon recht leise und hält die CPU kühl, aber der Sella ist halt noch leiser.
Ich finde man kann sich den schenken wenn das Budget gering ist, aber es ist deine Entscheidung. Die kühlere CPU ist die bessere CPU


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

So also insgesamt wurde mein budget echt gesprengt. Am ende sinds doch 735,76€ geworden!!
Bevor ichs mir demnächst kaufe, überprüft es bitte nocheinmal: 
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland		16,37€
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland		163,64€
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland	 46,24€	
Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland		60,99€
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland		53,56€
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland		50,00€	
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland		61,60€
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland		17,89€	
Lüfter: Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU		5,98€	
Grafikkarte: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/55042/Gigabyte+Radeon+HD+7950,+3GB+GDDR5,+PCI-Express.article 259,49€
______________________________________________________
                                                               735,76€


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Die Konfiguration ist prima, ich denke du bestellst bei Hardwareversand wegen den 3 Spielen vom Never-Settle Angebot, oder ?


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

meinste dieses angebot mit den spielen: AMD NEVER SETTLE GAME BUNDLE - Farcry3, Hitman, Sleeping Dogs, Medal of Honor
Ja darauf habe ich insgeheim angespielt  Die spiele gefallen mir sehr


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Wenn das Budget gesprengt ist, kannst Du den Kühler weglassen und den boxed Kühler verwenden.

CPU kannst Du auch diese nehmen (halt ohne IGP): Intel Core i5-3350P, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53350P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

46€ ist auch zuviel für den RAM. Wo willst du denn bestellen?


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

hardwareversand.de
kannste mir mal bitte den boxed kühler link schicken? Oder ich weiss einfach nur nicht was nen boxed kühler ist --.--


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Rapolution schrieb:


> meinste dieses angebot mit den spielen: AMD NEVER SETTLE GAME BUNDLE - Farcry3, Hitman, Sleeping Dogs, Medal of Honor
> Ja darauf habe ich insgeheim angespielt  Die spiele gefallen mir sehr


 
Ja, genau dieses Angebot meine ich. RAM ist aktuell halt sehr teuer. Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Der ist auch nur minimal günstiger ..


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Blöd, dass der RAM in letzter Zeit wieder teurer geworden ist. Der hier ist etwas günstiger: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

naja auf 3 oder 5€ kommts jetzt nicht drauf an


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Stimmt auch wieder. Mach was du denkst 
Die beiden RAM-Kits nehmen sich qualitativ gar nichts, von daher kannst du entscheiden wie du willst.
Aber lieber 3 Euro gespart, davon kann man sich immerhin eine Portion Pommes holen


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ne die 3 euro gebe ich doch mit aus  Jetzt ist meine größte Sorge nurnoch, das das alles nicht in das gehäuse passt oder es alles nicht miteinander kompatibel ist...


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Das passt schon alles so 

Ist nicht der erste Rechner, den wir hier absegnen


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Gut, dann bin ich ja erleichtert


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Rapolution schrieb:


> Ne die 3 euro gebe ich doch mit aus  Jetzt ist meine größte Sorge nurnoch, das das alles nicht in das gehäuse passt oder es alles nicht miteinander kompatibel ist...



Alle Komponenten sind zueinander kompatibel, dafür lege ich sogar meine Hand ins Feuer 
Natürlich kann es aber sein, dass irgendwelche Teile schon kaputt bei dir ankommen.
Dann kannst du sie aber einfach zurückschicken und sie werden getauscht.


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ehm ist die Seite sicher? Weil wenn man bei google hardwareversand betrug eingibt, kommen echt viele beiträge


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ungefähr mehr als die Hälfte aller User bestellen hier bei Hardwareversand. Noch nie war hier von Betrug die Rede. Ich finde deine Sorge da etwas unbegründet ...


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Also ich habe schon oft bei hardwareversand.de bestellt, und bisher kam alles schnell und in einwandfreiem Zustand bei mir an.

Wenn alles auf Lager war, war der Kram nach 1,5 Werktagen bei mir


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Okay das hört sich gut an. Kann man mit PayPal zahlen? Oder wie sind die Bezahlmethoden?


----------



## bludi007 (27. Januar 2013)

Also der RAM ist zwar leicht gestiegen, aber hey. 40€ für 8GB...? Ich dachte vor einigen Jahren hatte ich für 4GB das Gleiche oder mehr hingelegt. Das waren zwar noch Zeiten zu DDR2, aber im Prinzip das Gleiche.


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ja also mir gehts jetzt auch nicht um jede 5-10€, ursprünglich wollte ich ja auch ca. 150€ weniger... Aber so wie der jetzt ist, ist der PC dann vollkommen okay und hält erstmal die nächsten paar jahre


----------



## facehugger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Rapolution schrieb:


> Ähm facehugger, in meinem anderen thread haste eine grafikkarte gepostet, die genau die selbe ist, die ich auch geschrieben habe, nur etwas billiger. und Kühler hat doch eben schon ich888 geschrieben oder ist das wiederrum was anderes? Und die beiden links in der mitte, was sollen die genau ersetzen? Ich bin grad bisschen durcheinander


Entschuldige, wenn ich für dich hier Empfehlungen poste und dann ein anderer inzwischen etwas schneller war, wird nie wieder vorkommen Und die Graka ist nicht dieselbe, deine taktet mit 925Mhz, meine "nur" mit 900Mhz... Konfig passt und ab damit

Gruß


----------



## Rapolution (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Achso okay danke, sah ich nicht


----------



## Rapolution (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ähm jetzt noch ne frage, aber nicht direkt zum PC, eher zum NEVER SETTLE GAME BUNDLE und der Grafikkarte. Also, ich habe auf der Seite ( AMD NEVER SETTLE GAME BUNDLE - Farcry3, Hitman, Sleeping Dogs, Medal of Honor ) gelesen, das das Angebot nur bis zum 31.03.2013 geht und nur solange der Vorrat reicht. Jetzt ist meine Frage, ist es möglich, die Spiele sich schonmal "zu sichern", indem man bereits die grafikkarte kauft und damit die spiele erwirbt, aber die grafikkarte noch nicht einbaut, sondern erst nur rumliegen lässt, damit ich noch die spiele bekomme, da ich meinen pc dann erst am 03.03.2013 zusammen bauen werde, wegen dem prozessor, da ich ihn dann erst kriege.

Danke schonmal, weil sonst wirds eng für mich -.-


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ja, genauso war es als MF ankündigte, keine Keys mehr zu haben. Da haben die Bestellungen bis zu genau diesem Datum auch noch Keys bekommen, obwohl eigentlich keine Keys mehr da waren.
Sicherheitshalber würde ich eine Mail schicken


----------



## Rapolution (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Okay und an welche mail-adresse sollte ich eine schicken? Auf der New settle seite steht nur, das man keine mail schicken soll, ausser ich hab da was falsch verstanden/überlesen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Hier steht:

Spielschlüssel werden benötigt, um am 30.04.13 ein kostenloses Spiel zu erhalten und die Rabatt-Spielschlüssel werden benötigt, um bis einschließlich 31.12.12 ein rabattiertes Spiel zu erhalten.


Wichtiges EDIT: 





> Promotion Zeitraum: Promotion beginnt 22. Oktober 2012 und endet am 31. März 2013. Medal of Honor Warfighter Digital Deluxe 20% Nachlass erlischt, 31. Dezember 2012. Game Keys verwendet werden, müssen Kostenlose Spiele-Downloads bis zum 30. April 2013 und Discount Game Keys zu erhalten, muss verwendet werden, um ermäßigten Kauf von Discount Spiel am oder vor dem 31. Dezember 2012 erhalten, nach denen die Game Keys und Discount Game Keys sind ungültig, außer dass FARCRY 3 Spiel Schlüssel gelten für einen Zeitraum von 1 Jahr ab 22. Oktober 2012 und endet am 22. Oktober 2013 abläuft.



http://sites.amd.com/us/promo/graphics/Pages/never-settle-offer-terms-and-conditions.aspx


----------



## Rapolution (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ja das habe ich auch gelesen, aber den satz habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden, aber ich hab den satz zuvor gelesen:

 Das Angebot für ein kostenloses Spiel endet am 31.03.13 oder wenn das Kontingent der Spielschlüssel erschöpft ist, je nachdem, was früher eintritt.

An deinem Satz verstehe ich das nicht, das man einen spielschlüssel benötigt um ein spiel bis zum 30.4.13 zu erhalten, heißt das soviel wie, das man wenn man jetzt halt seine graka da angibt um die spiele zu bekommen, das man sie erst ab dem 30.4.13 offiziell bekommt und spiele kann, aber vorher, ich sag mal, sie reservieren kann? und was wird mit dem 31.12.12 gemeint? meinen die damit das angebot mit MoH Warfighter, also das es das angebot bereits nicht mehr gibt?


Dann hätte iich noch ne frage: Also hier stehen die systemanforderungen für die graka: AMD Radeon und da hab ich gelesen, das ich mindestens ein 500 watt NT brauch oder ein 750 watt NT, aber das NT was ihr mir empfohlen hat, hat nur 430 watt oder lese ich da auch was falsch? danke schonmal: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ach und ist windows 8 unterstützt mit der graka?


Edit: Also kann ich fc3 bis oktober bekommen aber den rest nur bis ende märz??


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Das 430 Watt Netzteil reicht vollkommen aus und Windows 8 unterstützt die Grafikkarte auch.
Es gibt keine 20% auf MoH mehr, das endete am 31.12. Bis zum 31.03 werden Keys ausgegeben. Wenn du davor deinen Key hast, kannst du die Spiele bis zum 30.04 "aktivieren".
Willst du bei HWV bestellen ? Wenn ja würde ich da mal anrufen bzw. per Mail fragen.


----------



## Rapolution (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Wonach fragen? AMD gibt doch die keys aus, oder? Die Grafikkarte is bei hwv auchnoch verfügbar, steht da zmd.

Edit: Steht der schlüssel, den ich eingeben muss um die keys zu bekommen auf der graka packung/in der packung/auf der graka oder ist der erst für mich zu erkennen, wenn sie eingebaut ist?


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Hallo nocheinmal  

So, ich habe dieses mal wieder paar neue Fragen: 

1. Ich möchte wir ja diesen PC kaufen:

Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland		16,37€	
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland		163,64€     
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland	 46,24€	
Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland		60,99€	
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland		53,56€	
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland		50,00€	
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland		61,60€	
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland		17,89€	
Lüfter: Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU		5,98€	
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 	 259,49€

So, also jetzt zu der Frage: Passt die Grafikkarte auf das Mainboard? Weil ich glaub zu dem stecker für die Graka steht beim mainboard nichts.

Frage 2: Also, neulich (mit den preisen oben) hat der PC noch 735,76€ gekostet, jetzt (heute) kostet der PC nurnoch 728,38€, Also warum fallen die Preise so schnell?

Frage 3 (folgend auf Frage 2): Fallen die Preise so schnell, das es sich mehr lohnen würde, wenn ich den PC erst anfang März kaufe, anstatt in dieser Woche schon? Also fallen die Preise sehr schnell bis dahin, oder sind es nur max. ca. 10€ unterschied?

Danke schonmal und ich hoffe, das waren meine letzten fragen, weil bei 730€ muss man schon auf nummer sicher gehen, da man als jugendlicher nicht soooo viel geld hat...

MFG Rapolution

P.S. Sind schon alle Stecker bei der Graka vorhanden? Ich habe bei geizhals bei den bewertungen gelesen, das da nur das "mindeste" bei wäre und keine stecker oder benötige ich keine? Und in den bewertungen hat einer geschrieben, das man keine spiele und so dazu bekommt, aber stimmt das? Oder bekommt man doch fc3, sd und hitman dazu wegen dem NEVER SETTLE angebot?


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Die Preise fallen nicht, diese Schwankungen sind normal. Ich würde also in einem günstigen Moment zuschlagen.

Die Stromkabel für die Grafikkarte sind beim Netzteil dabei. Du brauchst aber ggf. ein DVI oder HDMI-Kabel.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Okay danke und fals ich die kabel brauche wie teuer sind die dann und kann man die auch im elektronixfachgeschäft (Expert) kaufen? 
HDMI kabel ist doch für den bildschirm, richtig? Ich habe meinen ja erst 1 monat und da war glaub ich auch eins bei.

Und wie doll schwanken die preise in etwa? ist das jetzt schon billig oder ist das nur minimal verändert?


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Schau doch mal, was Du im Moment für ein Kabel benutzt. Dann kannst Du es evtl. weiter verwenden.


----------



## DerLachs (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Rapolution schrieb:


> So, also jetzt zu der Frage: Passt die Grafikkarte auf das Mainboard? Weil ich glaub zu dem stecker für die Graka steht beim mainboard nichts.
> 
> P.S. Sind schon alle Stecker bei der Graka vorhanden? Ich habe bei geizhals bei den bewertungen gelesen, das da nur das "mindeste" bei wäre und keine stecker oder benötige ich keine? Und in den bewertungen hat einer geschrieben, das man keine spiele und so dazu bekommt, aber stimmt das? Oder bekommt man doch fc3, sd und hitman dazu wegen dem NEVER SETTLE angebot?


 Die GraKa passt auf das Mainboard, keine Sorge. Ich habe vor kurzem die gleiche Kombination gekauft (siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ming-pc-fuer-800-850-euro-11.html#post4907310 ). 
Die Stecker für die Stromversorgung der GraKa sollten beim Netzteil dabei sein, zumindest war es bei meinem Modell so. Das sollte bei dir aber auch alles hinkommen.

Die Keys für das Neversettle-Bundle kriegst du von dem Shop, bei dem du bestellt hast, wenn er noch welche hat. HWV hatte bis vor kurzem definitiv noch welche. Wie es bei Mindfactory aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ja also auf dem Karton vom Monitor steht HDMI drauf, daraus schließe ich, das ich bereits ein HDMI kabel angeschlossen habe.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

@ DerLachs, okay danke für die tipps, ich dachte man muss son schlüssel von der graka bei amd bei dem never settle angebot eingeben und dann kriegt man da die keys?!?! Und ich werde bei hwv bestellen


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Schau Dir das Kabel am besten mal an.

So sehen die Stecker aus:

High Definition Multimedia Interface

Digital Visual Interface

VGA-Anschluss (der wäre nicht so gut)


----------



## DerLachs (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Rapolution schrieb:


> @ DerLachs, okay danke für die tipps, ich dachte man muss son schlüssel von der graka bei amd bei dem never settle angebot eingeben und dann kriegt man da die keys?!?! Und ich werde bei hwv bestellen


 Also ich habe HWV per Mail angeschrieben und dann eine Art Bestätigungscode erhalten. Diesen gibt man auf AMD | Get your Never Settle Game Key mit einigen zusätzlichen Daten an und erhält dann per Mail die Gamekeys.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

@Softy, hmm diese stecker sehen mir bisschen unbekannt aus, aber ich glaube im karton ist noch nen kabel, oder ich kann mich nichtmehr dran erinnern, das ich son stecker angeschlossen habe. Ich probier es einfach dann mal mit dem neuem pc aus ob alles funktioniert, ansonsten ist expert nicht weit 

@DerLachs, Hää, ich dachte der Code, den man beim Never Settle angeben muss, wäre bei der grafikkarte bei. Hast du die bevor du deinen pc erhalten hast angeschrieben oder erst danach?

Edit @ Softy: Also der DVI stecker (2ter link) kommt mir schon bekannt vor.


----------



## DerLachs (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Rapolution schrieb:


> @DerLachs, Hää, ich dachte der Code, den man beim Never Settle angeben muss, wäre bei der grafikkarte bei. Hast du die bevor du deinen pc erhalten hast angeschrieben oder erst danach?


Bei mir war der Code nicht dabei. Soweit ich weiß, muss man den Händler erst kontaktieren. 
Ich habe HWV Freitagabend angeschrieben. Der PC kam Samstagmittag an.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ähm aber dann kann das doch theoretisch jeder sagen, das er son key haben will oder? Oder muss man dann beim never settle die seriennr. o.Ä. angeben, damit nicht jeder die spiele kriegt, nur der, der die graka gekauft hat?


----------



## DerLachs (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Rapolution schrieb:


> Ähm aber dann kann das doch theoretisch jeder sagen, das er son key haben will oder? Oder muss man dann beim never settle die seriennr. o.Ä. angeben, damit nicht jeder die spiele kriegt, nur der, der die graka gekauft hat?


 Natürlich sollte man etwas angeben.  Bei mir hat es der Auftragscode bzw. die Bestellnummer von der Rechnung getan.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ah gut, ich hab schon gedacht, das jetz die ganzen betrüger schon unterwegs wären und sich die codes schnappen, sodass die wahren käufer keine mehr abkriegen...

Danke erstmal für eure gute hilfe, fals weitere fragen aufkommen, melde ich mich hier wieder


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Und schon ist mir wieder eine Frage eingefallen: Wie ihr ja in meiner Signatur seht, benutze ich das Mainboard M4A785TD-V Evo . Wenn ich die jetzt bei google eingebe, kostet die (sofern ich mich nicht verlesen habe) ~80€. Meins ist jetzt ~3 Jahre alt und da wollt ich fragen, ob das vielleicht sogar noch ausreichen würde, für den neuen pc. Wenn nicht wäre jetz auch nicht so schlimm, aber gut wäre es schon wenn ich das weiter benutzen könnt 

http://www.asus.de/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A785TDV_EVO/


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Auf dem Mainboard laufen nun mal keine Intel-CPUs .


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Hmm und wenn ich jetzt einen anderen cpu nehmen würde für ~150€ der etwa die gleiche leistung erbringt, würde das funktionieren? Oder würde das dann alles nichtmehr mit den anderen Komponenten hinhauen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Februar 2013)

Auf dem Board läuft kein FX drauf, oder ? Der FX6300 ist so gut wie der i3, aber darüber gibt es von AMD nix vernünftiges.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ist FX nen CPU? Sollte wenn schon so gut wie ca. der i5 sein und halt auch gute reviews geben, ansonsten versuche ich meinen pc zu verkaufen und dann hätt ich noch paar euros über.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Nee, FX-Prozessoren laufen darauf auf gar keinen Fall.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Februar 2013)

Es gibt von AMD aktuell keine CPU die einen i5 schlägt. Erst recht nicht eine, die auf deinem Board läuft.  

@Adi: Maximum wär nen X4 PHII oder X6, oder ?


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Würde sonst irgendwas in frage kommen? benutze ja zurzeit den amd athlon(tm) II X4 620 Processor und der läuft gut, ich weiss nicht, wie gut der im vergleich zu dem i5 ist, aber ansonsten könnt ich den auch weiter benutzen oder so einen nur ein paar klassen besser kaufen vielleicht?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Februar 2013)

Das Maximum würde ein PHII X6 1100T sein. Der würde auch laufen. Allerdings ist der i5 immernoch deutlich stärker.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Also sollte ich eher doch nen neues mainboard nehmen und den i5 prozessor und dafür dann meinen pc verkaufen. In 1 Monat kann ich ja hier auf den marktplatz gehen und mal nachschauen, wie viel mein PC/meine Teile noch wert sind.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Februar 2013)

Genau so würde ich es machen. Der i5 ist ca. 40% schneller als der Phenom II X6 1100T, und ist neuer und stromsparender.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ach und ich kenn mich zwar nicht so damit aus, aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch amd prozessoren, wie meinen jetzigen, nur halt paar generationen weiter (wie z.b. den amd athlon (tm) II X4 965 Processor)

Aber ich glaub ich hör lieber auf euch, anstatt ideen einzubringen, sind ja eh alle schlechter als eure vorschläge, ihr seid profis


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Februar 2013)

Es gibt keinen Athlon II X4 965. Du meinst den Phenom II X4 965. Der liegt etwas unter dem 1100T. Der X6 1100T ist die schnellste CPU, die auf deinem Board laufen würde !


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Achso okay, ne dann nehm ich doch das neue board und den i5. 

Dann jetzt mal zu nem anderem thema: Wenn ich jetzt sag ich mal meine alten pc teile verkaufe und halt die festplatte (160 gb wie in der signatur steht) behalte und als D verwende um daten zu speichern, die ich bei eventuellem windows absturz nicht verlieren möchte, geht das? Also die alte festplatte in den neuen pc dann zusätzlich einzubauen, das ich dann sogesehen 1tb und 160gb hätte?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Februar 2013)

Das geht, wenn die Festplatte einen SATA Anschluss hat. Wenn sie einen IDE Anschluss hat, geht das nicht mehr. Für Daten ist die sicher noch flott genug


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Selbstverständlich kannst Du die alte Festplatte weiter verwenden. Falls es eine IDE-Platte ist, dann brauchst Du einen zusätzlichen Adapter.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Wo seh ich denn, was die für nen anschluss hat?


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Schau Dir in Post#1 mal die Bilder an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Geht's auch, ohne das Gehäuse zu öffnen? Weil ich habe schon einige Jahre das nichtmehr aufgemacht und das wollt ich eig. erst öffnen, wenn ich nen neuen PC habe.
Fals es hilft, die festplatte ist ~10 Jahre alt

Edit: das erste hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

habe jetzt speccy verwendet und ich habe diese festplatte: 149GB Western Digital WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0 ATA Device (PATA).
Also habe ich nen PATA Anschluss, richtig? Und dafür brauche ich auch nen Adapter um die dann anzuschließen, oder? 
Habe mal gegooglet und gesehen, die kostet nur ~4€ und das lohnt sich doch noch für ne festplatte finde ich.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Moin, soo, wollte mir grade den PC bestellen und da habe ich leider gesehen, das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn Sella - 92mm, AMD/Intel heute eine Lieferzeit von 7 Tagen hat. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eine alternative zu dem Kühler in diesem Preisrahmen nennen oder soll ich 7 Tage warten und hoffen das bis dahin auch der PC noch ein bisschen billiger wird?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Der hier wäre ab 05.02. verfügbar: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD

Eigentlich reicht aber auch der boxed-Kühler aus.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Februar 2013)

Billiger wird der PC wohl nicht. Ich würde den Scythe Katana 4 nehmen, der ist lieferbar und auch prima


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Der Katana 4 wird aber nicht verbaut, falls der PC von hardwareversand.de zusammengebaut werden soll.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Februar 2013)

Der PC wird wohl nicht zusammengebaut, denn der Sella wird auch nicht verbaut. Der Katana wiegt 60 Gramm mehr als der Sella.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

@Softy ich will nicht bis zum 5ten warten...  Aber vielleicht nehm ich ihn doch, den du vorgeschlagen hast.
@ich888 kannste mir mal bitte nen geizhals link schicken? Es gibt ja verschiedene arten davon.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Februar 2013)

hier der Link: http://geizhals.at/de/764637


Eigentlich gibt es nur einen Katana 4 ?


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Jop, vom Katana 3 gab es verschiedene Versionen, vom Katana 4 gibt es nur eine Version.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

@ich888 ja ich wollte den selbst zusammenbauen, aber was hat das mit dem gewicht zu tun?


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Achso wusste ich nicht... Ähm und was meinste mit dem boxed kühler, softy? Meinste das ich gar keinen sogesehen kaufen muss?


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Und da hätt ich noch ne kleine Frage, bevor ich bestelle:

Beim Mainboard steht: 
Grafik
Technologie für die Speicherzuordnung	Dynamic Video Memory Technology 5.0
Grafik-Controller	Intel HD Graphics
Max. zugewiesene RAM-Größe	1760 MB

Aber die Grafikkarte die ich kaufe hat 3GB, kanns dann nicht sein, das die dann nicht die volle Leistung erbringen kann?


----------



## target2804 (2. Februar 2013)

Rapolution schrieb:


> Und da hätt ich noch ne kleine Frage, bevor ich bestelle:
> 
> Beim Mainboard steht:
> Grafik
> ...



Nenene. Falsch.
Die Intel hd Grafik ist der integrierte grafikchip auf der CPU der maximal 1760 Mbit als RAM von deinem Arbeitsspeicher zugewiesen bekommt. Da du aber eh eine dedizierte Grafikkarte kaufst, spielt das für dich keine Rolle.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Achso okay, ich hatte schon bedenken... 

Dann werde ich gleich den PC bestellen (in den nächsten minuten/Stunden).

Kann es sein das, wenn man abends bestellt, der PC noch paar euros billiger ist? Gestern habe ich das mal von 13 uhr bis 23 uhr verfolgt und siehe da, er war fast 10€ billiger.


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2013)

Naja er kann aber genauso gut teurer werden


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Hmm schon, aber ich glaube nicht an einem tag von morgens bis abends, weil wenn du mal den ganzen tag einen oder 2 artikel auf geizhalt.de beobachtest, siehst du, das die preise immer alle paar minuten um 1 oder mehr cent runter gehen. Die verschiedenen Shops wollen alle am billigsten sein, so wie es aussieht... Allein die graka hatte dadurch von 13:21 bis 21:47 einen Preissturz von 5€.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Februar 2013)

Beobachte die Preise einfach und schlag zu, wenn es billig ist 
Ein bisschen Geduld gehört dazu.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Okay und ab wann kann ich es als "billig" bezeichnen? Anfänglich (vor paar tagen) hat er 735€ gekostet, mittlerweile kostet er ~10-15€ weniger.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Februar 2013)

Das ist doch billig. Solange er nicht teurer als der Ursprungspreis ist ist alles ok. Manchmal variieren die Preise nämlich viel stärker.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Tag nochmal...

Habe mir das Geschäft nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und nen Kumpel nochmal seine Meinung zu sagen lassen und der hat mir noch etwas veränderbares vorgeschlagen... ich zeig euch das mal:

Kühler: Scythe Katana 4 (SCKTN-4000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  16,37€ 
CPU: AMD FX-8150, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed (FD8150FRGUBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 158,89€    (da brauch ich das Motherboard unten)			AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (HDZ970FBGMBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland        122€ (da brauch ich es nich, kann mein m4a785td-v evo weiterbenutzen)
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  46,24€ 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  53,56€ 
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  50,00€ 
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  61,60€ 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  17,89€ 
Lüfter: Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU  5,98€ 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   259,49€
(Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ca.60)

Am ende würde ich dann ~100€ sparen...

Jetzt kommen meine Fragen:

1. Wenn ich jetzt den erstem prozessor nehme, ist das ja billiger und der ist (glaub ich) besser als der i5 Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Würden dann alle teile auf das unten genannte mainboard passen?
2. Wenn ich den 2ten prozessor nehme, macht das einen großes unterschied zum i5? weil der hat ja nur 0,1 mhz weniger und kostet auch weniger und würde glaub ich auf mein mainboard m4a785td-v evo passen.
3. Was würdet ihr mir raten oder soll ich doch nichts mehr verändern??


----------



## Adi1 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Du kannst ja einmal hier reinschauen Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs: Bestenliste und Kauf-Tipps mit Performance-Index samt Stromverbrauch (Januar 2013).

Da siehst Du, welche CPU schneller ist.


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Oder besser gesagt nimm den i5 und fertig


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ja und was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Also sieht man große unterschiede oder ist das relativ gleich mit der Leistung? und welchen von den beiden oben genannten würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Wie schon gesagt nehm den i5 der macht beide amd prozzis nass


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ähm aber passt nich eingentlich amd graka mit amd processor besser zusammen?


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Wieso das denn


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Naja es passen ja auch deutsche besser nach deutschland als nach china, also passt auch amd besser zu amd als intel oder?


----------



## Adi1 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Rapolution schrieb:


> Ähm aber passt nich eingentlich amd graka mit amd processor besser zusammen?


 
Nein, das ist völliger Quatsch.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Hä aber Intel Cpus sind Eistungstärker und laufen Über den Cpu Cuda Und PhysX Über Graka Das hat ATI nicht.


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ähmm was genau willst du uns denn mit diesem Satz jetzt sagen. Kann das mal wer übersetzen


----------



## DerLachs (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Rapolution schrieb:


> Naja es passen ja auch deutsche besser nach deutschland als nach china, also passt auch amd besser zu amd als intel oder?


 Sorry, aber: 

Hol dir den i5 und eine GraKa deiner Wahl.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

upps da hab ich mich wohl vertan... sorry 
okay dann nehm ich wohl doch den i5, wollte ja nur ne weitere möglichkein ausprobieren und die ging auch schief


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Nagut 2ter versuch: Ist nicht eigentlich dieser CPU besser: AMD FX-8150, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed (FD8150FRGUBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ich meine, ist ja anzunehmen, hat ja 8 kerne und 3,6 GHz. 
Ihr braucht eigentlich nur ja oder nein sagen.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Wenn Du nur zockst, dann nein.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Nagut ich nehm intel, ich zocke ja eh (fast) nur oder gucke abends tv auffm pc oder surfe manchma im internet, aber zocken hauptsächlich


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Februar 2013)

Nein. Der Takt sagt nichts, rein gar nichts über die Leistung aus.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Was sagt denn die Leistung aus? ich dachte immer takt und kerne...


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

So jetzt aber hoffentlich die letzte frage... Also den Kühler, den ich ja kaufen wollte, der ist ja ausverkauft und erst in ~1 Woche oder länger wieder verfügbar. Dann habt ihr mir Scythe Katana 4 (SCKTN-4000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfohlen. Bei dem habe ich mal die eine Bewertung gelesen, wodrin stand, das der bei INTEL sytemen blöd montierbar ist:


Ich zitiere: _"Push-Pins sind eine Katastrophe"
Die im Abstand nicht fixierten Push-Pins für die Intel-Sockel sind bei einem so grossen Kühler schon bei der ersten Montage sehr unhandlich. Es bedarf etwas Vorsicht, um bei der Montage nicht das Mainboard zu beschädigen. Nach ein paar Montagen und Demontagen halten die Push-Pins dann gar nicht mehr im Mainboard!

Für AMD-Systeme ist der Kühler empfehlenswert. Für Intel nicht!_


So, also sollte ich trotz alledem diesen kühler nehmen oder nicht oder soll ich ihn nehmen und dafür den pc komplett zusammen bauen lassen von HWV.de?


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Also? was sagt ihr dazu? Soll ich den Kühler oder nen anderen nehmen? Weil wenn das echt blöd ist den zu montieren, möchte ich den nicht haben oder ich würde den PC von hwv.de zusammenbauen lassen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Februar 2013)

Die IPC (Leistung pro Takt) gibt an, wie schnell eine CPU ist bei einem bestimmten Takt.
Schau dir einfach Benchmarks an, da siehst du, dass Intel ganz weit oben liegt. 
Alternativ kannst du als Kühler auch den True Spirit 90 von Thermalright nehmen.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Okay danke,
nochmal zum Kühler: ich glaube ich nehme den, den Softy mir vorgeschlagen hat: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Also werde ich heute abend bzw. morgen das alles bestellen:

Kühler: 		Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU			17,25€
CPU:			Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland			161,33€
Arbeitsspeicher:	G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland			44,77€
Mainboard:		ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland			60,08€
Netzteil:		be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland			55,48€
Gehäuse:		BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland			50,00€
Festplatte:		Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland			59,89€
Laufwerk:		LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland			17,89€
Lüfter:			Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU			5,94€
Grafikkarte:		Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland			253,78€
___________________________________________________________________________________
hardwareversand.de - Startseite							726,41€

Stand: 02.02.2013    17:45 Uhr


Fals noch was anders sein soll, einfach bescheid sagen 

Edit: Kanns sein das es den True Spirit 90 von Thermalright nichtmal bei hardwareversand.de gibt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Die Konfiguration ist sehr gut 
Ooh, ich habe wohl gar nicht darauf geachtet ob es den bei HWV gibt. *schäm* 
Viele dieser kleinen Kühler werrden nämlich nicht mit einer Backplate montiert, der True Spirit ist einer der wenigen.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Halb so schlimm, man kann nicht alles nicht übersehen  
Ich danke euch schonmal für die Prima konfiguration   und ich werde euch berichten, wie der neue PC dann ist... Bestellung erfolgt (sofern meine eltern noch heute komme) heute oder ggf. morgen.

MFG Rapolution

P.S. ohne euch wäre ich schon verzweifelt, bevor ich die konfiguration angetreten hätte, da ich mich bisher noch nie wirklich mit hardware auseinandergesetzt habe, nur als ich vor ~3 Jahren meinen jetzigen PC gekauft habe, aber da habe ich eher nur zugeguckt, wie der gebaut wurde, genau wie beim Kauf des alten PC's.


----------



## Rapolution (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

So danke leute,
PC ist bestellt und ich habe noch sicherheitsalber die Option gewählt, das die den zusammen bauen. Dafür habe ich kein Laufwerk gekauft, da ich ja mein altes weiterverwenden kann. Brauche es ja eh nur um windows 8 zu installieren. Wenn der PC da ist, gebe ich noch ein feedback, wie er ist  
Mit Lieferung und zusammenbauen und allem (Nachzahlung) kostet er ~750€

MFG Rapolution 

Bin voll happy   
Top Konfiguration von euch 

Hab schon die daten vom neuem pc in meiner signatur verewigt


----------



## Rapolution (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

P.S. Ich habe ja die Grafikkarte AMD Radeon HD 7950 bestellt und wie kriege ich nochmal diesen code für das never settle angebot? Ihr schriebt ich soll eine e-mail schreiben, aber 
1. was soll drin stehen?
2. an welche email adresse? information@hardwareversand.de ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## DerLachs (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ich habe die Mail an service@hardwareversand.de geschrieben.

Und du musst nur deine Bestellnummer angeben und um die Codes bitten.


----------



## Rapolution (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Okay danke, habe ich grad gemacht, heute arbeiten die sicherlich nicht, aber ich werde die ja sicherlich im laufe der nächsten Woche bekommen oder? Ich habe geschrieben:

Sehr geehrtes Team von Hardwareversand,

ich habe heute einen Computer mit der Grafikkarte AMD Radeon HD 7950 gekauft. Da diese Grafikkarte auch bei dem Never Settle Event von AMD aufgelistet ist, würde ich gerne mal nachfragen, wie und wann ich den Key bekomme. Mein Auftrags-Code ist **********.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen



*. ******


Ist das so okay?


----------



## DerLachs (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Alles bestens.


----------



## Rapolution (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Okay danke, dann freue ich mich jetzt auf meinen neuen PC und die Keys und wenn er dann (ich vermute donnerstag) da ist, kann ich endlich mal GTA 4 nicht nur in gaaaanz niedrig zocken sondern auch mal mit icenhancer und das dann in hoch  
Da wird ein Traum wahr dank euch


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner


----------



## Rapolution (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Okay danke, ich habe gelesen das das NEVER SETTLE Angebot mit anderen Spielen demnächst bestückt wird. Wisst ihr wann das ca. ist? Weil ich will nicht bioshock und crysis haben sonder noch spiele vom aktuellen Angebot, da mir fc 3 und sleeping dogs seeeeehr gefallen.


----------



## Rapolution (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Nabend, 
heute kam der Pc an. Leider konnte ich ihn noch nicht testen, da ich grade meinen alten Pc formatiere. Leider habe ich vorher nicht das Laufwerk ausgebaut, sonst könnte ich schon den neuen pc einrichten. Das formatieren dauert echt lange. Ist erst bei 21% nach Ca. 1 Std. Hoffe ich kann den neuen pc noch heute testen.

mfG rapolution


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Hast du keine Schnell-Formatierung ausgewählt ? Das geht dann deutlich schneller 
Wie formatierst du die Platte denn überhaupt ?


----------



## Rapolution (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Hallo nochmal, dieses mal mit nem kleinem problemchen... Also, grade habe ich den pc angeschlossen aber nahc dem anmachen passiert nichts auf dem Monitor. Habe im Monitor nur so'n blaues und kein HDMI Kabel. Kann das der Fehler sein? Weil bei dem gelben anschluss steht das da die graka angeschlossen werden muss. Bitte helft mir


----------



## Rapolution (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Problem gelöst, neues Problem da.
Beim starten des neuen PCs gehe ich ins BIOS und stelle das Laufwerk auf 1 und die Festplatte auf Priorität 2. Danach mürsste ja eig. Windows installiert werden, aber es kommt nur die Meldung: reboot and select proper Boot device it insert Boot Media in selected Boot device ans press a key. Was kann ich tun? Cd ist auch drin!


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Du musst nur das Laufwerk als First Boot Device einstellen, dann bootet der auch von da. Nochmal ins Handbuch gucken .


----------



## Rapolution (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Im Handbuch steht das auf der cd weiter Informationen etc sind aber direkt im Handbuch steht nichts vom booten o.ä.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ich guck auch mal im Handbuch. Kenne das Bios vom Asrock nicht. Bis gleich.

Handbuch, Seite 68, Boot Screen. Boot Option 1 auf das Laufwerk stellen und wahrscheinlich Hard Drive BBS Priorities auch.


----------



## Rapolution (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

So sieht's bei mir im BIOS aus


----------



## Rapolution (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Achja und bei mir ist seine 68 französisch und hat nur was mit den Anschlüssen zu tun und ich glaube schon das ich das Laufwerk auf Priorität 1 habe, Siehste ja an dem Bild


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Die Hard Drive BBS Priorities auch ?


----------



## Rapolution (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Weiss nicht, sieht bei mir Grad so. Aus wie auf dem Bild


----------



## Rapolution (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Und irgendwie ist jetzt nunoch die Festplatte angezeigt.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Zu den Hard Drives gehört auch das Laufwerk. Bzw. die CD/DVD ROM Drive Priorities. Also musst Du da auch auf Laufwerk stellen. Strom und SATA Stecker sind richtig eingerastet ?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Wähl doch einfacherhalber die Bootpriorität beim hochfahren anhand der F taste (weiß ich gerade nicht genau steht aber beim hochfahren da ...glaube F 11 ist es ) aus


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Nabend, wie bekanntlich tritt immer eine weitere Frage auf.
jetzt ist es die Frage wie ich Windows 8 lösche ohne das es sich danach gleich wieder neu installiert, weil ich will xp installieren sonst kann ich Windows 8 nicht aktivieren.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Februar 2013)

Das brauchst du nicht. Du kannst mit der Upgrade Version Windows 8 auf eine leere Festplatte installierend. Wenn du einen Key und die Iso vorher über den Upgrade Assistenten bekommen hast


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Also ich habe ja Windows 8 auf meinem pc jetzt installiert aber wie kann ich dad deinstallieren bzw. Mit xp ersetzen? Habe schon 2x neuinstalliert ausversehen aber wie kann ich dann xp installieren weil die im Microsoft Support habe gesagt das erst xp installiert werden muss da es nur eine upgrade Version ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Februar 2013)

Hast du Windows 8 über den Upgrade Assistenten gekauft oder so im Laden ? Wenn als Download, Brenn die Iso auf eine DVD, Boote davon und installiere Win8.


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Habe ich im laden gekauft aber auch das ist nur eine upgrade Version. Das sagt auch der schlüssel wenn ich ihn eingebe. Und im Internet steht das man auf xp nicht runtergraden kann nur auf vista und 7. Was kann ich machen?


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

So, ich schreibe jetzt vom pc, da geht's bisschen schneller und genauer.
Also, ich habe ja Windows 8 von der CD installiert, vom neuen an also ohne vorherigem Betriebssystem. Da aber die gekaufte Version von Windows 8 Pro von mir aus einem Laden stammt, ist es nur eine upgrade Version für Windows XP, Vista und Windows 7. Ich habe beim Support Service von Microsoft angerufen und die sagten, das ich zuerst Windows Vista/7 installieren muss, damit ich Windows 8 aktivieren kann. Aber wenn ich im Internet Google, steht das ich Windows 8 nur downgraden kann, wenn ich Windows Vista/7 besitze, was ich aber nicht habe. Ich habe nur XP. Also, ist es möglich, mein Windows 8 trotzdem zu downgraden oder ist es möglich, die Festplatte erneut komplett platt zu machen und ich es nochmal von vorne installieren kann, also Windows xp? Danke schonmal.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Versteh ich das jetzt richtig, Du möchtest Windwos 8 Pro mit Hilfe des Upgrades installieren, hast aber kein Betriebssystem installiert?
Wenn ja dann geht das ganz normal. Ich habe bei mir die SSD formatiert und dann einfach Win8 installiert.


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Falsch verstanden. Ich habe bereits Windows 8 installiert aber ich kann es nicht aktivieren, also muss ich nochmal xp installieren um 8 aktivieren uu können da es nur eine upgrade Version ist. Amit kann man aber trotzdem windows 8 installieren aber nicht aktivieren.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Februar 2013)

Wie, du kannst es nicht aktivieren ? Was bekommst du denn für eine Fehlermeldung ?


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Dies ist ein upgrade key oder so ähnlich


----------



## minicoopers (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Rapolution schrieb:


> Falsch verstanden. Ich habe bereits Windows 8 installiert aber ich kann es nicht aktivieren, also muss ich nochmal xp installieren um 8 aktivieren uu können da es nur eine upgrade Version ist. Amit kann man aber trotzdem windows 8 installieren aber nicht aktivieren.


 Ah ok dann habe ich es jetzt verstanden  
Du kannst Win XP installieren und dann Win8 drüberinstallieren. 
Aber eigentlich sollte das auch ohne vorheriges Betriebssystem funktionieren. Hat zumindestens bei StefanStg und mir funktioniert


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Februar 2013)

Bei mir hat es auch so funktioniert 

Aber Schau mal hier, kannst es ja mal versuchen:

http://www.deskmodder.de/wiki/index...te_clean_installiert_und_aktiviert_sich_nicht


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Immeenoch falsch verstanden. Ich kann xp nicht installieren um win 8 zu installieren das ist ja dad problem


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

@ich also das mit slui 3 wurde mir fast geraten beim Support. Die haben mir slui 4 gesagt aber ich kann es gleich mal ausprobieren wenn pc Vorgang abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Februar 2013)

Du hast Windows 8 ja schon installiert. Was bekommst du bei der Aktivierung für eine Fehlermeldung ?


----------



## minicoopers (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Rapolution schrieb:


> Immeenoch falsch verstanden. Ich kann xp nicht installieren um win 8 zu installieren das ist ja dad problem


 Oh    
Dann würde ich wie von ich888 in Post #180 vorgeschlagen testen


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

So also ich konnte der Anleitung noch nicht folgen aber vorhin kam als ich die win 8 cd einlegte so das ich win 8 upgraden will und da habe ich gesagt, ja ich will win8 auf win 8 upgraden und dann war es aktiviert nach einem neuen ipgraden :d


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Sorry doch nicht


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

So jetzt schreibe ich vom pc, das mit sloi 3 oder so hat nicht direkt funktioniert. Dann kommt die Meldung: 
Windows konnte nicht aktiviert werden.
Wechseln Sie zur Systemsteuerung, um sich über weitere Aktivierungsmöglichkeiten zu informieren.

Fehlercode 0xC004C008

Fehlerbeschreibung: Vom Aktivierungsserver wurde festgestellt, dass das Aktivierungslimit des Product Key überschritten ist.


Also: Ich habe auf meinem alten PC ja bereits Windows 8 installiert. Als ich diesen formatieren wollte, ist der bei 28% ca. abgekackt, also die Formatierung ist schief gelaufen. Kann es sein das der Key noch sogesehen auf dem alten PC aktiviert ist? Und wenn ja, wie kann ich den dann da deaktivieren um ihn hier her zu kriegen? Wenn ich den alten PC starte kommt irgendwas vonwegen das kein System oder so installiert ist, keine ahnung


----------



## minicoopers (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Das kann schon sein, dass der Key noch in Verwendung ist. Formatiere mal den anderen Rechner, sodass wirklich alles weg ist. Und dann versuche es noch einmal


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Schmeiss Win8 weg und zieh Dir einfach Win7 drauf. Bei so einem Mist würde ich wahrscheinlich heute Abend noch losgehen und Bill Gates suchen . Oder der Fehler sitzt vor dem Rechner  .


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

@minicoopers wie soll das gehen wenn ich ihn nichtmal mehr starten kann? dann muss ich da ja nochmal win 8 installieren neu und so

Reicht es nicht, wenn ich morgen http://www.microsoft.com/licensing/existing-customers/activation-centers.aspx da anrufe und sage das mein aktivierungslimit überschritten ist, weil man den key ja nur 10x eingeben kann.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Du kannst die CD einlegen und dann die Konsole öffnen (müsste mit SHIFT + F10 funktionieren) und dort dann den BEfehl format c:  eingeben


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

was bringts denn? Ausserdem liegt die cd in e drin und wenn ich dann Format c: eingebe kommt nur ne fehler meldung


----------



## minicoopers (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Damit hast Du die Festplatte formatiert und die Installation ist weg.
Das sollte aber eigentlich funktionieren. Vielleicht musst Du auch format c:\ eingeben. ICh bin mir da nciht mehr ganz sicher


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

So, Problem gelöst, es ging doch so, wie es der Mitarbeiter von Microsoft gesagt hat, diesmal kam auch das fenster, welches er beschrieb. Ging mit telefonaktivierung 

Gibt es eine möglichkein, den ganzen ordner Windows.old zu löschen? die meisten Dateien kann man ja nur mit berechtiungen löschen


----------



## minicoopers (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*



Rapolution schrieb:


> So, Problem gelöst, es ging doch so, wie es der Mitarbeiter von Microsoft gesagt hat, diesmal kam auch das fenster, welches er beschrieb. Ging mit telefonaktivierung


 Freut mich, dass es nun funktioniert hat


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Die beste Methode um "Windows. old" zu löschen, ist, das Sytem nochmal neu aufsetzen und "C" formatieren. Ich könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen, das Du darauf keinen Bock mehr hast (zumindest momentan). Dann nimmst Du Windows old und löschst das eben. Richtig sauber kriegst Du die Platte aber (meiner Meinung nach) nur, wenn Du formatierst und frisch draufziehst.


----------



## Rapolution (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ne dann ist es doch egal, sind ja nur 11 gb und bei 1000 gb ist das ja nicht die welt...


----------



## Rapolution (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Nabend nochmal, so ich habe ja Windows jetzt gut zum Laufen bekommen und die Updates installiert, also die windows updates. Vorher habe ichit 1,6 mb/s runtergeladen, danach nurnoch mit 0,2mb/s. Daraufhin habe ich den Router neu gestartet genau wie den pc. Danach wurde am pc unten eine verbindung angezeigt aber ich empfange keine Pakete. Ich benutze WLAN bitte helft mir

P.S. mit meinem Handy hotspot kann ich mich verbinden


----------



## Rapolution (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Morgen,
Bitte beantwortet die frage über der jetzt kommenden Frage und die folgende frage:
Also, wie kann ich deaktivieren, dass der pc nicht automatisch in den Stand by Modus fährt? Also nicht nur der Bildschirm sondern der ganze pc nach 1std oder so. Das ist echt nervig. 

MfG Rapolution


----------



## minicoopers (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Wegen des Stand-by Modus müsstest Du mal in den Enerigieoptionen schauen, was da eingestllt ist und dies dann so anpassen wie Du es haben willst.


----------



## Rapolution (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ah okay habe ich gesehen und deaktiviert  danke


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Februar 2013)

Hast du das WLAN Problem gelöst ?


 Wie gehst du denn ins Internet ? Über einen Stick ?


----------



## Rapolution (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ja problem hat sich übernacht gelöst nachdem ich zudem noch den WLAN Knopf am Router aus und an gemacht habe. Und ja ich benutze nen Stick.


----------



## Rapolution (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

So, habe mir jetzt ein HDMI kabel gekauft für damit ich meinen breitbild bildschirm benutzen kann.
Jetzt hierzu ein problem:
Also, es funktioniert gut aber wenn ich die einstellungen auf 1920x1080 pixel stelle, ist überall ein ca. 1-2 cm dicker schwarzer rand am bildschirm. Wenn ich 1600x900 oder was das ist benutze ist kein rand, aber dann ist halt alles so groß und so. Und der bildschirm ist ja ein 1920x1080 Pixel bildschirm. Was kann ich tun damit ich wieder die volle größe des bildschirmes verwenden kann mit einem HDMI kabel?


----------



## Rapolution (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Problem in den Grafikkarten einstelllungen gefunden und gelöst, musst die Skalierungsoption auf Overscan 0% stellen


----------



## Rapolution (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Tag sorry, das ich hier wegen so vielen Problemen rein schreibe, aber jetzt geht es um die grafikkarte:
Also, ich habe mir auf der seite den auto detector für die treiber runtergeladen und der hat dann die treiber für die graka ermittelt und runtergeladen. Wenn ich jetzt aber gta starte und die grafikeinstellungen ändern will, kommt da das ich zu wenig videospeicher habe, aber es steht da unten rechts 200/3000 oder so ähnlich. Was kann ich tun?

P.S. wenn ich bei steam auf grafikkartenupdates oder so drücke kommt, dass meine grafikkartentreiber auf dem neusten stand sind. Ich kann aber auch nicht ausprobieren, ob es an gta liegt, da ich zz. nur das game installiert habe.

Edit: Es lag an GTA, habe einfach bei steam bei gta bei eigenschaften als startoption  -norestrictions -nomemrestrict festgelegt, dann ging es


----------



## Rapolution (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

So leute, jetzt möchte ich mich mal hier herzlichst bedanken für eure ausgezeichnete hilfe. 
Im Anhang werde ich noch Grafikbeispiele zeigen, wie GTA bei mir auf hoch flüssig läuft, mit nur selten einzelnen rucklern.
Mit dem neuen PC bin ich sehr zufrieden, aber leider war ich zu langsam beim AMD Never Settle und habe nichtmehr sleeping dogs, hitman und far cry bekommen sondern tomb raider und bioshock.  Mal abwarten, vielleicht sind die spiele ja auch ganz OK.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Februar 2013)

Schick schick, der Typ auf dem 2. Bild sieht aber nett aus 
Viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem Rechner ! (und mit dem Bio-Shocker  )


----------



## Rapolution (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Danke, hoffentlich ist bioshock gut. Habe ich noch nie gespielt. Tomb raider habe ich früher bis die chronik gespielt, aber danach nie wieder. Hoffentlich ist das noch gut


----------



## DerLachs (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

BioShock ist klasse. 

Darf ich fragen, wieviel FPS du hast? Ich habe genau das gleiche System und komme ums Verrecken nicht auf über 50 FPS bei GTA IV.


----------



## Rapolution (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Wo kann ich denn meine FPS sehen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Februar 2013)

Die kannst du dir zum Beispiel mit FRAPS anzeigen lassen. Ist ein nettes, kleines Programm


----------



## Rapolution (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Hmm dann muss ich mir das wohl ma gleich runterladen nach nem kurzen GTA test


----------



## Rapolution (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Habe fraps noch nie benutzt. Was muss ich einstellen um fps zu sehen oder kommt das automatisch wenn es gestartet ist?
schon gut, geht von allei


----------



## Rapolution (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Also ich habe so ingame 20-40 fps, is das gut?
und auf runtergeladenen Karten habe ich so 60 fps


----------



## DerLachs (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Jetzt habe ich selber nochmal mit Fraps nachgeguckt und auf einmal habe ich ca. 56 FPS. 


Benutzt du noch irgendwelche Mods? Falls nicht, sind 20-40 FPS zu wenig. Eventuell hattest du aber noch andere Programme geöffnet?


----------



## Rapolution (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ja also ich nehme ja nordstressstadt's enb Serie und eingefûgte autos und maps. Im Hintergrund ist Steam, Skype, Internet und fraps noch offen

2013-02-10 14:47:34 - GTAIV
Frames: 245 - Time: 9422ms - Avg: 26.003 - Min: 15 - Max: 33

2013-02-10 14:47:45 - GTAIV
Frames: 117 - Time: 4875ms - Avg: 24.000 - Min: 20 - Max: 28


----------



## DerLachs (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Ich würde dann mal behaupten, dass die FPS im normalen Bereich liegen.


----------



## Rapolution (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Was müsst ich verändern, damit dann die gta welt wieder richtig lädt und nicht seeehr langsam/spät und damit keine kleinen ruckler im spiel sind?


----------



## Rapolution (30. April 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

Nabend Leute, habe mich lange nicht gemeldet, da alles mit meinem PC super funktioniert.

Doch ebend grade ist etwas passiert: Ich wollte grade eine Runde Battlefield 3 anfangen und grade, als ich ins Spiel gehen wollte, kam wie aus dem nichts, ohne vorherige lags o.Ä., einfach ein Bluescreen bei Windows 8, wo unter stand: BAD_POOL_CALLER , was bedeutet das und ist das schlimm? Habe im Internet nicht viel dadrüber rausgefunden, nur das da stand: bluescreen of death. Das hört sich nicht so gut an, also frage ich hier zur sicherheit nochmal nach. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und sagen was er bedeutet, wie man das beheben kann, wenns öfters auftaucht und ob es schlimm ist und evtl. wodurch der kam. 

Danke schonmal
Rapolution


----------



## blautemple (30. April 2013)

*AW: PC 400-600€ Gaming*

So lange es nicht noch einmal passiert ist alles gut


----------

